# Name change...if you do that here



## Legolin (Jun 23, 2003)

well, i'd like a name change. you may not do that here, if so, delete this thread. i think it belongs here, i'm not sure.

i'd like my name to be Lost_Soul, if thats cool. Thanks!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 23, 2003)

PM either Beorn or Webmaster. Or you can wait till Beorn sees this for himself. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 23, 2003)

You need to wait until you've been here for a month or two, and participate. You *may not* reregister with that name.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 24, 2003)

Yikes! I thought you were having all kinds of fun with being another one of those lego people! oh well. Maybe that was just the rest of them. *sniff*


----------



## Legolin (Jun 24, 2003)

naw, its not that. i'm changing ALL of my Legolin usernames, at ALL boards.


----------



## Legolin (Jul 27, 2003)

And I would never reregistir! I'm a good person, really!


----------

